# Toyota Avensis problems



## wino (22 Mar 2010)

Hi all, 

I have a 2004 Toyoata Avensis 2 litre diesel with 135K on the clock.
The only reason I got such a boring car was that I taught it was unbreakable. I have just paid 1800 for 4 injectors and a week later I'm now told I need a flywheel (another 1K). Has anybody else had the same problem and are there more bigger problems coming down the tracks. Should I sell it now before any more surprises?
Toyota are living off their very outdated image

Wino


----------



## Leo (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bullet proof Toyota*

Please edit the title of your thread to make it meaningful. Any replies will be removed until this happens.


----------



## wino (22 Mar 2010)

Sorry about that, 

I have a 2004 Toyoata Avensis 2 litre diesel with 135K on the clock.
The only reason I got such a boring car was that I taught it was unbreakable. I have just paid 1800 for 4 injectors and a week later I'm now told I need a flywheel (another 1K). Has anybody else had the same problem and are there more bigger problems coming down the tracks. Should I sell it now before any more surprises?
Toyota are living off their very outdated image

Wino


----------



## tiger (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bullet proof Toyota*

Has the car a good service record?


----------



## Boyd (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bullet proof Toyota*

Change title of original thread, not individual posting......


----------



## ollie323 (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Bullet proof Toyota*

Cars are not unbreakable. To get 135k out of a car before injectors and flywheels fail is not too bad. Sure, it is a major pain to fix all this but it happens. 
Were the injectors not repairable? Were you told what was wrong with them? Did you look into getting second hand injectors?


----------



## wino (23 Mar 2010)

Thank you for your replies,

yes the car is serviced reguarly and no the injectors cannot be reconditioned and can't be bought second hand. I wil have to get the flywheel done quickly as the vibration seems to be getting worse and I don't want to find myself stranded somewhere.


----------



## galleyslave (23 Mar 2010)

in fairness, Toyota never claim that their cars don't break, only that they are very reliable, which is true. If you thought it was unbreakable, I've got a good deal going on oconnell bridge... I can let you have it cheap...

as for selling it -  hard to say really. nothing more may go wrong. it could fall apart.. too many variables


----------



## wino (24 Mar 2010)

Wow!. here's me thinking I made a bad purchase on a Toyota, 
you'll find it hard to shift O Connell bridge- best of luck with that.


----------

